# The Brecon Beacons Wales



## Ricardodaforce (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## Didereaux (Aug 27, 2015)

Nice enough practice video.  Lacks any subject or thought line.   Also you might want to be careful about flying to close to birds and other wildlife.  They don't like it, and people who like the wildlife might take to shooting down your drones.


----------

